
Show HN: Release Ping – What's the Latest Version of Your Favorite Language? - leifg
https://releaseping.com
======
leifg
Creator here: I built the application as an event sourced application. Might
be over-engineered for now but I had fun. Read the article about it here:
[http://blog.leif.io/my-first-event-sourced-
application/](http://blog.leif.io/my-first-event-sourced-application/)

~~~
hiq
I am wondering if getting the version from Wikipedia would not be better.
Granted, it is a secondary source, but it is up-to-date most of the time, and
it is more complete than Github (you are missing Python for example).

